# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  2014 Choro Workshop in Port Townsend WA- registration now open

## Al Bergstein

Just got this from Gregg Miller, the Program Manager of the Choro Workshop at Port Townsend. We are doing the same group of teachers again, but bringing back Douglas Lora on 7 String guitar, given the excitement that adding Anat Cohen to the workshop created. The dynamic was amazing. As one of the people that help pull this together, I hope that if you have any thought of getting a deep understanding of the music, that you'll come. This has been one of the few places outside of Brazil that you can learn from masters of this music, in an ensemble setting for three full days, and one additional evening (a Wednesday night party with late night jamming). I can say that last year's late night jamming was absolutely worth the time alone. I'll be leading a slow jam every evening after dinner, as well. Contact Gregg with questions on that. Please feel free to pass this along to any of your friends who play guitar, flute, clarinet, piano and hand drums. 

__________________________________________________  __________



> Hello, Choro Musicians! I'm writing to you because you've attended Centrum's Choro workshop in past years. I wanted you to be the first to know that our 2014 workshop is now open for registration. The dates are April 30 - May 4. The faculty will be Dudu Maia, bandolim; Anat Cohen, clarinet; Jovino Santos Neto, keyboards; Douglas Lora, 7-string guitar; and Alexandre Lora, pandeiro. Here's a link to Centrum's web page with more info, including how to register.
> 
> http://centrum.org/centrum-choro-workshop/
> 
> As always, registration will be limited in order to maintain the intimate feel this workshop is known for, so I encourage you to register as soon as you can. Feel free to call or email me directly with any questions you may have. 
> 
> I hope you'll be able to join us here again!
> 
> Best,
> ...

----------


## BinkWms

Thanks for the notice.  Is this suitable for an intermediate level mandolin player and is any of the music available in advance of the workshop?

----------


## Al Bergstein

> Thanks for the notice.  Is this suitable for an intermediate level mandolin player and is any of the music available in advance of the workshop?


SorryBink, have not been online here recently. Answers: yes to intermediate player but you should know somenotation, even slowly. 
Yes, you will be sent links to notated music after signing up but I canget you most of it in advance.

----------


## Al Bergstein

Hey Bink. Contact me with direct email and I'll send you the Dropbox pointer to the music. 




> Thanks for the notice.  Is this suitable for an intermediate level mandolin player and is any of the music available in advance of the workshop?

----------


## BinkWms

Thanks, Al.  Would really appreciate the Dropbox pointer to the music.  My e-mail is BinkWms@gmail.com

----------

